# When does the in app tipping start here in Phoenix?



## Makinitworkdesertdude (Jul 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if the tipping option is available in the app yet???


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

They decided to skip the Phoenix area as a tribute to their beloved founder TK.


----------



## Makinitworkdesertdude (Jul 9, 2017)

Actually kicking him to the curb allowed this to happen by the looks of things...I'm glad at least it is happening now and not being tossed by the waistside....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Makinitworkdesertdude said:


> Does anyone know if the tipping option is available in the app yet???


There's a Phoenix board. Much more likely to get an answer to your question there.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Makinitworkdesertdude said:


> Actually kicking him to the curb allowed this to happen by the looks of things...I'm glad at least it is happening now and not being tossed by the waistside....


Unlikely, they announced in-app tipping a week after he resigned. No way they got it all programmed and ready for roll out within a week. They've been working on it for at least 2 months prior to that announcement, minimum.


Shangsta said:


> There's a Phoenix board. Much more likely to get an answer to your question there.


The thread was locked where you said it, but hey! Welcome back from your Hiatus!


----------

